# Alpha male owning his territory



## maxfactor (Sep 6, 2008)

My 4yr old male has gotten out of the yard recently on more than one occasion. He has cornered ( next door neighbors) two adult females and one ten year old boy. He growls and barks and does not let them pass... follows every move. He is very vocal and other than this behavior is an awesome boy. Wanted to know if anyone else has witnessed this in their GSD.
Yes, we will lock our gates from now on.


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)




----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

This behavior has nothing to do with being a GSD, it has everything to do with your dog being a potentially dangerous dog. I think you are extremely lucky your dog hasn't bitten anyone yet and you need to either make 100% sure he never, ever gets out of your yard or get him to some serious dog training to socialize him in a very controlled environment.


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

I agree with Elaine. My GSD might certainly take off if given the opportunity but I am confident she would not behave aggressively toward people or other dogs. My worry is the exuberant puppy in her would knock somebody over and that's just as much a potential lawsuit as a bite. At least in that case they wouldn't be likely to want to put her down but with the situation you describe I'd worry about that as well.
FWIW I do not have a fenced yard. She is always leashed. Since this has been a repeat offense maybe leaving him unattended even in the fenced yard isn't such a good idea. 
Please contact a good trainer and make sure your dog is kept out of trouble.


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I have not experienced this because my almost three year old male is not allowed off my property and if he was might bite someone.

So I need to be very cautious. He is good in public, but on his own I would be concerned.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

Max, you need to find a trainer/behaviorist in your area that is skilled with and has experience with dogs of this sort. This is no joke.

Second, you should have been locking the gates. NOW you need to either keep your dog in the house when you are not around to supervise OR build a kennel for your dog that is sunk into cement (to prevent digging out) and roofed (to prevent climbing out). If you think this is expensive, it's a heck of a lot cheaper than losing your home to a lawsuit which will happen if you continue allowing your dog unsupervised access to your obviously insecure yard.

Mark my words, this dog is advertising "sue my owner." In big neon lights.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Good thing you don't live near me. I would have called Animal Control and then the police.

This is NOT the type of thing a well-bred German Shepherd with a stable temperament should be doing.

First thing I would do is get him neutered. Second thing - training. Third - increase my insurance.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Troll check
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post901769


----------



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

Max,

I have two GSD's, both rescues. Freya could wander around freely and not be a problem. She would happily greet anyone she happened to run across.

Thor, on the other hand, I wouldn't trust at all. We have yet to determine what his problem is but he is never off leash or running free, as he has been labeled a dangerous dog by AC for biting a neighbor's knee (long posts on this somewhere here). Basically, with me or in the house (even with strangers) he's a big baby, a wuss. But out of the house, he's a menace. 

I agree with previous posts. Find a good trainer and/or behaviorist. And be sure he's supervised whenever he's outside. Never let him off a leash or free to run the neighborhood. You could lose your dog to AC who could put him down and you could be sued royally for any damage he does.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

I agree with anyone who said to get some one on one help with this. I'm no dog behaviorist but a dog that growls is a dog with potential to take growling to the next level. You have children and family first to think about. 

I have heard that GSD's LIKE to bite. Watching Dogs 101 tonight, segment on GSD's states a GSD's bite power is second only to rotties. These are some of the reasons why they are so popular as cop dogs.


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Oops, above post of mine was meant as a reply to a different post. Disregard here. I have no idea how I screwed that up!


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaTroll check
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post901769


What's a troll check?


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: SunCzarinaTroll check
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post901769


Agreed.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Hopefully it is troll and not another owner who is owned by his dog.


----------



## Maryn (Feb 15, 2008)

I wonder how big that smilie will be when the dog is being put down and you're being sued?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*MaxFactor's untrained dog - vicious?*

Your dog just sounds like a mean vicious bully dog. Not a well trained GSD.

So not sure why you think his behavior is normal. Extremely ABnormal in my experience.


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: MaxFactor's untrained dog - vicious?*

MaxFactor was a forum name I used at another site, which I left on bad terms, I'd guess troll and stalker


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: MaxFactor's untrained dog - vicious?*

The fact the words "cornered" and people were used together scares the living beejezus out of me.









Your dog either needs to never be left alone where he can get out or you need to put him in the house or an outdoor, fortified kennel.

If I were your neighbors, I would have called the cops on the dog...especially if I had a child in the neighborhood. 

I'm sure he's a great dog to you and your family, but for protection for your family and your dog, corrective action needs to be taken. 

Was he socialized as a pup? Has he always been aggressive?


----------



## GunnerJones (Jul 30, 2005)

*Re: MaxFactor's untrained dog - vicious?*



> Originally Posted By: aubieThe fact the words "cornered" and people were used together scares the living beejezus out of me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the guy is a troll and yes he does have two GSDs


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

where did you hear GSD's like to bite? you don't beleive that do you? if the show Dogs 101 is stating GSD's like to bite that's why the police prefer them start watching another dog show. as far as bite power and being second to the Rottie, so what, having a powerfull bite power doesn't mean you like to bite.



> Originally Posted By: Riley's MomI agree with anyone who said to get some one on one help with this. I'm no dog behaviorist but a dog that growls is a dog with potential to take growling to the next level. You have children and family first to think about.
> 
> I have heard that GSD's LIKE to bite. Watching Dogs 101 tonight, segment on GSD's states a GSD's bite power is second only to rotties. These are some of the reasons why they are so popular as cop dogs.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I watched the show and it actually said they liked "bite work."

As in with police dogs enjoy their bite work training, etc.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

If there's any question as to whether or not a GSD enjoys biting, watch one:

a) working in schutzhund
b) playing tug
c) as a puppy

They don't call them land sharks and furgators for nothing! Now if you mean that GSDs like to bite PEOPLE, well first of all, MANY GSDs out there are being bred with poor temperament. They don't LIKE to bite, they bite because they are scared and fearful and they feel they're going to get attacked if they don't attack first. It's very sad. But many K9 officers will tell you that their dogs go NUTSO when the sirens go on because that means they might be able to go run after a baddie and take 'em down.









This is not a dangerous breed, folks, but it's no golden retriever, either. Not everyone should own one and they certainly shouldn't be as popular as they are, but a good GSD is a great dog.

The dog that this troll owns should be removed from him posthaste.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

IMO, dogs like to bite. Some breeds, some individuals much more than others. For their own safety, companion dogs should learn young & learn well that they are NOT to bite humans. 

I enjoy having multiple dogs b/c they can do doggy things with/to each other that they can't do with people. Biting when playing is one of those things.

PP dogs should only be kept by those conscientious, dedicated, savvy individuals that are truly up to handling the enormous responsibility & ensuring the safety of their friends, family & neighbors. Indiscriminately aggressive dogs have squat to do with PP. Such dogs are nothing but a liability & a blight on the breed.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

from reading your post i thought you meant GSD's like to bite arbitrarily.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I also saw that dogs 101 on gsds,was interesting


----------

